# Steve Jarvis Vizslas



## skabhamer (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello, new to the forum. Been looking for a pup and found this breeder with some available. Wondering if anyone know anything about him?

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I did a few quick google searches on them, and found very little. 
I couldn't find their dogs pedigrees. Without those, I could not look up health clearances. They should be willing to give you their dog's registered names, and registration numbers. That way you can go to to the online OFA data base, and look them up. You can also ask your local Vizsla club for information on them, and even for a list of preferred breeders.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

When I was looking for a Vizsla, I found them because they're relatively nearby. I talked to Steve Jarvis himself and he was _very _rude. He wasn't answering any questions, and when I asked him about the health of his dogs and for their health screenings he just said: "You could beat my dogs with a hammer and they'd still get up". I wouldn't buy dogs from him, I don't think he's very trustworthy and he's just in it for the money.


----------



## skabhamer (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I came to the same conclusion after a little research. He seems to crank out a litter every couple of months.


----------



## boscoe777 (Jul 13, 2017)

Can questionable breeders be reported? To whom?


----------



## moonlightviz (Aug 17, 2012)

skabhamer said:


> Hello, new to the forum. Been looking for a pup and found this breeder with some available. Wondering if anyone know anything about him?
> 
> Thanks


This breeder is a puppy mill. BUYER BEWARE and AVOID this breeder. Please reach out to one of the two clubs in Colorado for a breeder referral in your region. A list of clubs can be found on the VCA website at www.vcaweb.org.


----------



## gundog789456 (Jun 22, 2020)

Spoke with him on the phone. He *doesn't do any health testing*, cranks out litters constantly, and probably does a ton of repeat litters. He also didn't give the impression of someone who cares about dogs. 

If anyone sees this who's thinking about getting a dog from Steve Jarvis, don't. Support reputable, well-intentioned breeders.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

"You could beat my dogs with a hammer and they'd still get up"
Someone actually said that!!!? My god, what is wrong with people? I wouldn't use that descriptor for any breed of dog. Jeezus!!!
Anyone that would make a statement like that, It's really best to avoid them altogether.


----------



## Hannah_5 (Oct 29, 2020)

skabhamer said:


> Hello, new to the forum. Been looking for a pup and found this breeder with some available. Wondering if anyone know anything about him?
> 
> Thanks


I think you should go look elsewhere for reviews. Steve Jarvis has great reviews and half of these people don’t even know what they are talking about. I’ve never seen any negative comments about my dad. I grew up with these dogs and we care for them greatly. We have heated and cooled barns for our females/males and take them hunting all the time. We actually care for them unlike whatever these people are saying. I’m 19 and love dogs greatly thanks to my parents. I grew up with these dogs and everyone I know who has gotten a puppy from us says good things. This is such false information maybe you should look on gun dog breeders and see the reviews on there or instagram. Don’t understand who is saying this bs on here.


----------



## Hannah_5 (Oct 29, 2020)

gunnr said:


> "You could beat my dogs with a hammer and they'd still get up"
> Someone actually said that!!!? My god, what is wrong with people? I wouldn't use that descriptor for any breed of dog. Jeezus!!!
> Anyone that would make a statement like that, It's really best to avoid them altogether.


We don’t beat our dogs.. I’m one of the main trainers and work as a vet tech at a vet here. I care for dogs greatly and have helped train lots of our dogs with love. I doubt this is a true statement. So please stop saying negative things when you haven’t even talked to me or my parents before.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you look back at what I posted, I said nothing negitive. Without being able to find out any information on your dad's dogs, I refer people to their area Vizsla club.
If you would like members to change their minds. Please feel free to post the dog's full pedigrees, health clearances, venues they've competed in, and titles.


----------



## gundog789456 (Jun 22, 2020)

Absolutely, always good to do more research. No harm in calling a breeder and asking for info / clarifying things you read online. That's what I did with Steve, and wasn't left with a good impression. I'm glad that I waited and found the right breeder, who found me the right dog. As texasred says, pedigrees, health clearances, titles, etc. are all important datapoints.

Bringing home a dog from a breeder who is really invested in both their dogs and the breed feels like becoming part of their family. It's an important to remember when you're finding a pup.


----------



## DieseltheV (Mar 15, 2021)

Hannah_5 said:


> I think you should go look elsewhere for reviews. Steve Jarvis has great reviews and half of these people don’t even know what they are talking about. I’ve never seen any negative comments about my dad. I grew up with these dogs and we care for them greatly. We have heated and cooled barns for our females/males and take them hunting all the time. We actually care for them unlike whatever these people are saying. I’m 19 and love dogs greatly thanks to my parents. I grew up with these dogs and everyone I know who has gotten a puppy from us says good things. This is such false information maybe you should look on gun dog breeders and see the reviews on there or Instagram. Don’t understand who is saying this bs on here.


So I picked up Diesel from Steve. I never had a question that Steve/Lynn didn't answer. Diesel is a wonderful tempered puppy. Hasn't had any issues at all. he's doing wonderful at 8months now without a single health issue.
Told me any time of the day or night to give him a call if there was an issue to even worry about using that.
Like Hannah said look at his Instagram to see all the happy puppies that come from Steve.


----------



## Vizslasforlife (Aug 28, 2021)

Steve Jarvis Vizslas are amazing and have a great temperament. I highly recommend buying a puppy from them! You will not regret it. Check their Instagram out @Stevejarvisvizslas


----------



## Against The Wind Vizslas (Dec 12, 2021)

I have known Steve and his dogs for years and find him to be one of the best Vizsla breeders around. Picking a breeder is hard and the criteria should be yours and not something from a chat room. Also keep in mind what you do with the dog is terribly important (nature/nurture). Testing and competition is great but just a small part of the overall picture. 

When I get a pup from another breeder I want to know what they REALLY do with their dogs. I spend time with the parents and if possible grandparents. Then I look at how they are being raised and research any confirmed health problems. FINALLY I evaluate the person's character.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Against The Wind Vizslas said:


> I have known Steve and his dogs for years and find him to be one of the best Vizsla breeders around. Picking a breeder is hard and the criteria should be yours and not something from a chat room. Also keep in mind what you do with the dog is terribly important (nature/nurture). Testing and competition is great but just a small part of the overall picture.
> 
> When I get a pup from another breeder I want to know what they REALLY do with their dogs. I spend time with the parents and if possible grandparents. Then I look at how they are being raised and research any confirmed health problems. FINALLY I evaluate the person's character.


I’m glad you like him, and he might be a great guy. But I can not find even minimal health testing on the dogs he’s breeding. Maybe you have some information, that I do not. If this is true, you can post a link from the ofa website.
Here is a link to one of the dogs he’s breeding.





Vizsla Database


Database containing dog pedigrees including thousands of photos. A place for the community of dog lovers worldwide!




www.vizsladatabase.com





This a recent breeding, and neither dog has any health clearances. I even searched the registration numbers on OFA. Also shows there is no heath guarantee on the pups.








Steve Jarvis Vizslas - Puppies For Sale


Steve Jarvis Vizslas Has Puppies For Sale On AKC PuppyFinder




marketplace.akc.org


----------

